# Bridgestone MB serial number help.



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have what I believe is a 1991 Bridgestone MB-4. 

My serial number is X020349.

But when trying to decode the serial number everywhere I look does not mention serial numbers that begin in X. Warranty frame?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## mcada (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey, same here. I do have a MB1 from 1993 I guess, but with K22422. Reading in the catalog on Sheldonbrown there where only 1000 made,the number seems to be pretty random. 
Thanks for details, if there is a logic









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

drew54 said:


> I have what I believe is a 1991 Bridgestone MB-4.
> 
> My serial number is X020349.
> 
> ...


Post a picture of your MB1. They were pretty distinct between each year and should be able to identify the year just by looking at the bike.

I have an '88 mb1 that I identified simply by looking at the catalogues. Haven't needed to look at the serial number since it was easily identifiable by the catalogue.

Also, nice MB1 Mcada! To me, 1993 is one of the most desirable MB1s and I have been looking for one for a long time now. I considered it as the last samurai of non-suspension mtbs.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have an what I believe is an MB-4. Lugged frame, so Japanese made. It is the dark purple and white. Missing many decals, but I was hoping to verify it for what it truly is. Even though I'm going to rebuild it with a Deore Dx group.


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally got it to work.








Looks like a 91 MB 4, but the X intrigued me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

drew54 said:


> Finally got it to work.
> View attachment 1161486
> 
> 
> Looks like a 91 MB 4, but the X intrigued me.


yup. 91 mb4

1991 Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue


----------



## drew54 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for that link to Sheldon's site. 
Now if I only knew what the X is for.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The first digit of Bridgestone serial numbers is supposed to be the manufacture month: A = January, B = February, etc.

I also have owned a frame that started with X. Mine was a '94 frame. I don't know of there was anything special symbolized by an X vs another letter representing the year..


----------



## Moparman (Feb 15, 2019)

I have a Bridgestone Suntour Kabuki
Ladies frame...All original..was kept in a box truck..very good condition..
Serial number OC12072. 
Can anyone tell me the price value?


----------

